# how many ounces are in a chicken leg?



## greatone3210 (Jun 17, 2003)

hi i was looking at the label on puoltry i bought.  And it said 4 ounces has 21 grams.  how many ounces are in a leg.  anyone have a scale thing or something i could use so i dont ask these questions?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2003)

Umm each chicken leg is different you have to weigh it.  Just like no 2 humans have the same size legs.


----------



## Mule (Jun 17, 2003)

Your not counting the bone are ya?


----------

